# Across sea car tranport tax?



## kwikkwesch (Nov 11, 2020)

Would be amazing if anybody here knows the answer.
Does a duel-citizenship having EU cizitizen, moving to a non-EU country which he's also a citizen of, but where car purchase taxes are high in, have to pay the purchase tax retroactiviley, of the already EU owned car - if shipped across the world to said high-tax country?
I'm trying to figure out whether it's better to purchase a car or ship the existing one.
_Edit: More simply - do you have to pay purchase tax if you want to daily-drive your EU owned car in a new country that you ship the car into?
EU->Israel_


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

In the case of importing a vehicle into Israel, a quick google search suggest that customs duty and VAT on that duty amount are payable when importing a used car. 
The rate is based on the depreciated value of the car deducted from its value when new.









Importing a Vehicle | Nefesh B'Nefesh






www.nbn.org.il


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't forget, too, to look into inspection standards and certification requirements when importing a car. In quite a few European countries, for example, you would need to bring the imported car up to local safety standards, which can involve replacing basic parts of the car - like windscreen, seat belts, etc. No idea what the Israeli requirements might be, but as the old saying goes, "know before you go."


----------



## MelanieJynger (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi friend. I don't know about taxes, but I know for sure that it is much more convenient to transport cars, especially when you know reliable and good companies that can transport your car and it would be nice if they did their job well. I have lived in Romania all my life but I had to move to the USA because of my work. In romania I worked pretty well so I had 2 cars. And each of them had to be transported perfectly accurately. I ordered the first one for a cheap and low-quality company and it arrived terribly scratched, so for the second I started looking for another company and found a moving company that helped me transport cars not only quickly and efficiently, but also very cheap, because the further you are from their service, the cheaper they will transport you a car. So it's better to transport it than buy a new one but with a tax.


----------

